# How to become a contributing member?



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 4, 2012)

I know at one point it was easy enough to contribute, financially, to the site, but I'm having a pretty hard time finding the proper link at the moment. Can anybody shed some light on this for me?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 4, 2012)

Click on "User CP" on the top bar and then scroll down to where it says "Paid Subscriptions" along the side.


----------



## ryanoddi (Aug 21, 2012)

So what does each contribution include? It says to "see the Support Us page for more details." I can't seem to find this support us page. Any insight? I was planning on donating anyways, just wanted to know if there was a perk or something that came with the more expensive one.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 21, 2012)

Aside from the warm, glowing satisfaction that you're supporting SS.org, not much that I can easily see


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 21, 2012)

More PM space too - that is more valuable than yu might think


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 21, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> More PM space too - that is more valuable than yu might think



But you're a gear whore.

You must get about 50 PM's a day.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 21, 2012)

Being a contributor also gives you the option to use an anigif as your avatar IIRC.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 21, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> Being a contributor also gives you the option to use an anigif as your avatar IIRC.



Not true, actually. Anyone can use an animated GIF as an avatar, but it has to be extremely small in file size, contributor or non-contributor.

However, a "sizeable portion" goes to St. Jude's Children's Research Hospital, as per Alex. I'd say that's worth becoming a contributor.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 21, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Not true, actually. Anyone can use an animated GIF as an avatar, but it has to be extremely small in file size, contributor or non-contributor.
> 
> However, a "sizeable portion" goes to St. Jude's Children's Research Hospital, as per Alex. I'd say that's worth becoming a contributor.



Hrmm . I had read somewhere that that (anigif) was one of the perks. Very cool indeed.

THIS.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 21, 2012)

As a contributor you get to have a larger (file size) avatar which means that you have more leeway with anigifs. (At least I think this is the case)


----------



## median (Oct 22, 2012)

Where is the "Support Us" link?


----------



## AustinxAtomic (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...rter-st-jude-childrens-research-hospital.html

Here is the direct link to it:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/payments.php


----------



## Sofos (Oct 22, 2012)

What are the perks of lvl 1 (10$) vs lvl 2 (25$)? I've been wondering this for a while.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 22, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> What are the perks of lvl 1 (10$) vs lvl 2 (25$)? I've been wondering this for a while.



You get a blowjob from any moderators you wish for a 24 hour period, provided you can travel to them and/or know who they are offline. 

Needless to say, I tried my best to track down Randy, but was unable to. It was a close call, however.

I've never found an .anigif small enough to use as my avatar, so I said fuck it and put my sexy ass up instead. I've never looked back.


----------



## JPMike (Oct 22, 2012)

So, If I get both subscriptions I get contributor title?


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 22, 2012)

JPMike said:


> So, If I get both subscriptions I get contributor title?



Just one will do the trick, I believe, but c'mon... It's only $15 more.


----------

